# Cube method info please



## ECKSRATED

I did a search but only found a little info on the cube. 

Does anyone have a cube template if there is one or the entire program they could email me? I'd really appreciate it. 

I'll give two hand jobs to whoever sends it to me.


----------



## NbleSavage

Here's one on ScribDB for you.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nble says u gotta pay to see the full version.


----------



## PillarofBalance

pm dood.........


----------



## Bro Bundy

I thought u were a body builder?  damn i wish i knew about PL i could use a good tug


----------



## SuperBane

You haven't seen the e-book?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Brother Bundy said:


> I thought u were a body builder?  damn i wish i knew about PL i could use a good tug


I just like lifting weights man. Always been strong so gonna try a strength program for the first time in my life. Gonna try it out for a few months and see how I like it  will a big change to my volume. 

A guy on the other forum posted some before and after pics of 3 or 4 months of training twice a week just doing deads squats bench and ohp. He got ****ing huge. Puts 35 lbs on and looks fantastic. So I'm gonna try the lower volume PLing ways and see how it goes. 

I'll keep a log maybe.


----------



## NbleSavage

ECKSRATED said:


> Nble says u gotta pay to see the full version.



Fawk, my bad. Let me know if PoB took care of you, else I'll ask around. Sorry Bro.


----------



## ECKSRATED

It's all good nble. At least u tried. Lol


----------



## widehips71

ECKSRATED said:


> I just like lifting weights man. Always been strong so gonna try a strength program for the first time in my life. Gonna try it out for a few months and see how I like it  will a big change to my volume.
> 
> A guy on the other forum posted some before and after pics of 3 or 4 months of training twice a week just doing deads squats bench and ohp. He got ****ing huge. Puts 35 lbs on and looks fantastic. So I'm gonna try the lower volume PLing ways and see how it goes.
> 
> I'll keep a log maybe.



Dude I've done strictly bodybuilding style routines for many years and will say this... These fukers talked me into PLing and 8 weeks into this new training philosophy and I'm up 17lbs bw.  Granted of course it's not all pure shredded muscle, *and* I adjusted my diet a bit so my abs have smoothed over, but there is a noticeable increase in overall thickness and size.  I guess in a few more months I'll be posting a thank you to our PL community for the forceful coercion that led to this.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yea I've always done the compounds lifts very heavy but always did alot of volume after. And winged my workouts. It'll nice to have a program telling me what to lift on each day. Need to try something new after 15 years of the same old shit. It's not for motivation purposes but rather just something to follow and see how strong I can get cus i know u have the potential. 

Should have done this a year or so ago when I was running more than a trt dose. Might up the test to 500 for a few months.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I want to give the cube method a go around May.


----------



## PillarofBalance

widehips71 said:


> Dude I've done strictly bodybuilding style routines for many years and will say this... These fukers talked me into PLing and 8 weeks into this new training philosophy and I'm up 17lbs bw.  Granted of course it's not all pure shredded muscle, *and* I adjusted my diet a bit so my abs have smoothed over, but there is a noticeable increase in overall thickness and size.  I guess in a few more months I'll be posting a thank you to our PL community for the forceful coercion that led to this.



The much heavier weights force the body to adapt rapidly. And the increased rest days allow it all to happen.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Still waiting POB.


----------



## Mason

Ecks, you ever get the cube? Let me know if you still need it. I just started the cube for strongman with some guys around here about a week ago.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Yea mase I'll be starting week 3 Monday. Like it so far. Only thing i don't like is the heavy days really aren't that heavy and volume is low. But I'm following it to a t and shall see what it brings.


----------



## RJ

all this time and you decide on the Cube? mlp

btw I have the manual if you need it still. Didn't want to try 531. I'm hurt.


----------



## Big Worm

What the hell does mlp mean?


----------



## ECKSRATED

531 will be next rj. I still have it and actually started reading the e book a few days ago again. See how the cube does then maybe make the switch.


----------



## widehips71

Any of you fellas mind forwarding me dat cube?


----------



## j2048b

Big Worm said:


> What the hell does mlp mean?



Haha i believe my little pony! MLP


----------



## ECKSRATED

widehips71 said:


> Any of you fellas mind forwarding me dat cube?



Pm me your email and I'll send it to you.


----------



## widehips71

ECKSRATED said:


> Pm me your email and I'll send it to you.



Got it.  And thank you.  Dude those first three or four chapters where Brandon was sorta setting the backdrop for the rest of the book, that shit got me ****in fired up!!  I wanted to go straight to the gym and just smash some shit!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Haha Yea wide I actually enjoyed reading that ebook. The only other one I enjoyed also was the 531. Wendler is cool as hell.


----------



## Fsuphisig

can someone PM me the cube? ive been dping 531 but i want to switch it up


----------



## j2048b

Pm sent Fs!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Anyone else doing the cube rightnnow or know about the changes wave to wave? Today I had my second heavy day with deads. The spreadsheet I have said 85 percent for 3 sets of 2. The first heavy day was 5 sets of 2 at 80 percent. Well today as I'm doing these I'm talking to another guy who is also running the cube and he said his called for 6 sets of 2 on the heavy day of wave 2. He said he might have a more recent updated version of the cube than the one I have. 

My question is does anyone know what is the right way? Because like I've said before i don't feel like these heavy days have enough volume. Someone please help. Thanks.


----------



## j2048b

ECKSRATED said:


> Anyone else doing the cube rightnnow or know about the changes wave to wave? Today I had my second heavy day with deads. The spreadsheet I have said 85 percent for 3 sets of 2. The first heavy day was 5 sets of 2 at 80 percent. Well today as I'm doing these I'm talking to another guy who is also running the cube and he said his called for 6 sets of 2 on the heavy day of wave 2. He said he might have a more recent updated version of the cube than the one I have.
> 
> My question is does anyone know what is the right way? Because like I've said before i don't feel like these heavy days have enough volume. Someone please help. Thanks.



It might be that he is running the kingpin version from lilly's 365 book? That book has the updated cube called kingpin in it!?

It makes more sense to run 6 sets as it would make that heavy day a heavier day as far as workload goes and cns taxing!


----------



## ECKSRATED

I also think their doing the boss deadlift style where u do 3 types of deads on deadlift day. But like u said 6 sets makes more sense.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I have the newest version of the ccube if anyone wants it leave your email or pm it. I have it in pdf Form.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Just realized the version i got today from a friend is the boss cube method. But i like it better than the other one i think. Gonna stick to the other one for 4 more weeks then do a mock meet week and take it from there. Can't ****ing wait to set some PR's. Will record all max attempts for u guys too.


----------



## StoliFTW

ECKSRATED said:


> Just realized the version i got today from a friend is the boss cube method. But i like it better than the other one i think. Gonna stick to the other one for 4 more weeks then do a mock meet week and take it from there. Can't ****ing wait to set some PR's. Will record all max attempts for u guys too.



Sent you a pm.. 

Sent via Mobile


----------



## jSalud

j2048b said:


> Pm sent Fs!



Mind sending me a copy of the cube too my man? I have been looking to start it someday soon. It would be a great way to start the new year!


----------



## j2048b

jSalud said:


> Mind sending me a copy of the cube too my man? I have been looking to start it someday soon. It would be a great way to start the new year!



Pm sent to ya!


----------



## Mole

Hello can someone send me a copy of the cube  please .


----------



## ToolSteel

Mole said:


> Hello can someone send me a copy of the cube  please .



Blackironbeast.com


----------



## mickems

ToolSteel said:


> Blackironbeast.com



they have a good calculator for 5/3/1 also. good site.


----------



## Troy

whats your ratio to strength, power, and endurance or do you just break it even or do you focus more on the weakest point


----------



## Jin

Troy said:


> whats your ratio to strength, power, and endurance or do you just break it even or do you focus more on the weakest point



This thread is 5 years old.


----------



## HydroEJP88

I loved the Cube Method. Might actually run it again. The 5/3/1 was awesome as well. 

This thread may be 5 years old but we’re back baby!


----------

